# Good small inkjet photo printer for under $150? Help!



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 5, 2013)

My wife takes pictures constantly... we hang them all over the place, and give them as gifts and stuff. We usually have them printed for us, but her birthday is coming up and she wants a printer of her own to use at home. Just for small stuff, 5x7's, 4x6's, small squares.... what is a good printer we can get for under $150? Seems like the names that come up most are Canon, Lexmark, HP, and Brother. But for every good review i read of a printer, there is another saying that it was completely unusable and worthless. Its pretty damn confusing.... I just need something that will print small photos with good quality. Please help!


----------

